# MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten



## Jüü (1. Februar 2014)

Hej #h
Wir wollen Mitte Februar mit der Triton IV eine Angeltour machen.Ich hab ja hier im Forum schon einiges gelesen,doch vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas aktuelleres von einer Ausfahrt auf diesem Kutter zu berichten.Wir machen jedes Jahr 2 mal  von unserem Verein ein Pokal-angeln,macht eigentlich immer super Spaß.Hoffentlich auch diesmal....;+#:


----------



## kapi (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Hallo Jüü,

wir haben über einige Jahre immer Vollcharter und Ausfahrten mit dem Kutter
gemacht. Selbst bei kritischen Wetterbedingungen wurde Ausgefahren und dann abgebrochen. Bei günstigen Bedingungen wurde unter Land geblieben und nur wenig Kleinfisch gefangen. War aber nur unsere Erfahrung.

Gruß Wolle.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Hi,

teste doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion! Es tut nicht weh und du wirst sehen, dass einiges zu diesem thema geschrieben wurde! 

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Jüü (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> teste doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion! Es tut nicht weh und du wirst sehen, dass einiges zu diesem thema geschrieben wurde!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank auch,auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen,leider nicht viel Gutes gelesen.Ich dachte vielleicht gibt es etwas aktuelles,aber scheinbar falsch gedacht..#6


----------



## nostradamus (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Hi,

kenne die Themen und auch die Meinungen und auch das Boot! Ist kein normaler Dorschkutter. Alles etwas kleiner. Die fänge waren (als ich es gesehen habe) ordentlich! Habe vor paar monaten mit einem Meeresangler telefoniert, der echt mega ahnung hatte und er war von diesem Boot begeistert! 
Das ganze soll keine Werbung darstellen, sondern nur das was ich gehört habe!

Nosta


----------



## Jüü (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Danke für die Antwort,das hört sich doch ganz gut an.Wir haben schon so einige Kutter geschartert. Wir wollten mal was neues ausprobieren.Mal eine andere Ecke der Ostsee.Hast du vielleicht noch einen Geheimtipp (Kutter )
 Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Hi,

ja, ich habe einen! Der Kutter mit dem ich immer fahre, wenn ich oben bin! 
Schick dir eine Nachricht!

Nosta


----------



## Malermeister63 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Hallo Jüü,
seid Ihr damals mit der Triton 4 gefahren. Wir haben vom Verein ein Wochende im September gebucht. Ich hatte auch versucht etwas über das 
Boot bzw. die Besatzung zu erfahren aber 2009 war schluß und die 
meisten Meinungen gehen von Himmelhochjauchzend bis zu Tode betrübt.
Welche Erfahren hast Du gemacht ?


----------



## micha_2 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

herr krause weiss was er macht und meisst auch wo der dorsch steht...ob auf rügen oder bornholm


----------



## Malermeister63 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

Hallo Micha_2
Danke für Deine Antwort nur kenn ich eben meine lieben Vereinskollegen.
Im vergangenen september sind wir von Wismar aus mit der Peter 2 von unserem KAV aus gefahren. für mich war es das 1 mal und zum leidwesen meiner ... hatte ich an beiden Tagen 5 Dorsche und eine Platte und damit den 5 platz belegt. Aber der Kapitän war ja zu ..... obwohl der Sieger glaube 14 Dorsche hatte und Er war auf dem selben Boot!!

Also Danke nochmal und Petri Heil


----------



## micha_2 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: MS TRITON IV Wer kann etwas über diesen Kutter berichten*

wismar ist aber nich rügen..du kannst überall pech haben... aber um diese zeit steht der dorsch manchmal recht flach und da du die ersten male unterwegs warst sei froh etwas gefangen zu haben...hätte auch weniger sein können..nur plumpsen bringt halt fast kein fisch


----------

